# bathroom shower in basement along foundation wall



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

First thing I would do is move the light overhead...lol. I'm sure you knew that. 

But seriously; insulation behind the wall wouldn't hurt. The 30lb felt I don't feel is needed. Finally, just bring your durarock and tile right up against the window and seal with silicone, you should be fine.

This looks pretty straight forward to me.


----------

